# Boorish!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I am really disappointed in the debates as a whole. The candidates really lack substance in what they say and it is an insult to the intelligence of American voters to listen to what those two did not have to say. To me it is a turn off and I am intellectually unchalleged. It sort of reminds me of all star wrestling because you know the outcome before it even starts. Boring!!!!!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I think that was the worst debate yet, They could have debated if water was wet or not and still nobody would have won. As far as the others and the campaigns... you don't get elected by being on a soapbox you get elected by keeping your mouth shut. Its a shame that people vote against someone nowdays and not for somone. Did Moore produce a film pointing out how great of a president Kerry would be? NO! Is Sinclair forcing the airing of a film that states or even implies the accomplishments of Bush? NO! While one of the two will win we all lose because special interest is the real campaign for both sides.
I want my country back.

tc


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

TC, I agree with some of what you said, but there is a clear cut difference, Moore clearly made that film as propaganda, Kerry's testimony is his own words in what he believes, he should be proud of them.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Racer wow! you agree with something I said. Oh crap that doesn't mean I'm a right wing nut does it? I agree Moore's 911 was propaganda full of leaps of logic. I don't believe everything I see nor hear. Sinclairs film which I plan to see, because I keep an open mind and use reason instead of emotion or fear to come to conclusions, Is not propaganda? You said Kerry's words make up the film he should be proud of them. Ironic once again I don't think Bush is very proud of his past words? Can you truthfully say Sinclairs film is not propaganda? I don't care who's words they are, its how its used and manipulated that makes it honest or dishonest. Moores film had facts in it as well as half truths and leaps, just as the film you speak off will have facts, thats not to say the whole film will be 100% true.

tc


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Once again TC, this is his testimony in front of Congress, yes I would think he should be proud of what he testified to. Personally I think the way this should be played out is, the video footage of his testimony should be played with no commentary until the end, when Kerry can comment on it, and receive questions after.


----------

